# Forgoten red shirt



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

When I posted my pictures of my forgotten prisoner the MadCap Romanian
gave me idea about making a forgotten red shirt. So I am trying to do a new sculpt of it. This is very early on ( I only have a few hours in on it ) but I wanted to see what you all think so far. I have to rescale the skull. I did it before trying to make the torso. I don't know if I will make it a kit or a one off sculpt. I really have no idea how to make things so they are easy to mold and cast. Any way here it is http://s94.photobucket.com/albums/l118/S_Coffey/The_forgotten_red_shirt/


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

cool idea . looks good so far . 
hb


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking very good, and creepy! I can almost hear him saying "Captain Kirk! Why did you leave me here!"


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks guys, this is the first time I have picked up my sculpting tools since my wife died 2 years ago. I am surprised I have done so well I am very out of practice. If it turns out well I may give it too someone to make it a kit. That is if there is any interest.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

We don't leave our people behind! :tongue:


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Unless you are a red shirt. I always figured it this away there are 400 people on the ship but it only takes what 10 to run the whole ship. That means that the other 390 were Red Shirts so they must be expendable!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Well sure, ya never saw the people outside the bridge get zonked or eaten by aliens did ya' ? You KNEW when one transported down they was goners !!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh Rats !? Did it again.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks good...now about my subsidary cheque for giving you the idea........


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Actually, the idea came to me from the episode entitled "Cat's Paw" from The Original Series. I also though of throwing in some Next Generation figures in the same scale around the guy as if they had just found him 75 years later.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Steven Coffey said:


> . . . there are 400 people on the ship but it only takes what 10 to run the whole ship. That means that the other 399 were Red Shirts so they must be expendable!


400 minus 10 equals 399? In "fuzzy math"?

A bit OT, but the Expendable Redshirt Syndrome always reminds me of Bill Cosby's old "Medic" routine.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

QUOTE=scotpens]400 minus 10 equals 399? In "fuzzy math"?

QUOTE]
That is why you should never post after being awake for 24 hours! Actually I need to double check my typing, I always put it through the spell check but I rarely double check what I say. Ok 390!


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

The open shirt and exposed breastbone made me think of someone who was impegnated by one of the Alien facehuggers.


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

What a great idea! To keep it true to the source you'll need to have a contest for the best story on how the Forgotten Red Shirt met his fate. I like that Cat's Paw idea.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Nice start, but what about the base? The _Next Generation _figures make for an interesting line of thought, but where ya gonna find them in 1/8 scale (unless you sculpt your Forgotten Red Shirt over a skeleton model, then pose some 1/6 scale Geometricsfigures around it)? If you stick with the Aurora model you might scrap the kit base and have the FRS stuck in some corner of the ship - maybe in something like the Jeffries tube.

Or have him be a crew member from the original series U.S.S. _Constellation_?


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I have already sculpted most of it. I only need to sculpt one arm and the feet to finish the Red shirt himself. I have not decided about the base, I thought of doing a bulkhead as the base but a rock wall fits just as well within the TOS era. I also sculpted a Gorn skull to replace the skull on the floor of the dungeon. I am going to make Tribles to replace the rats. I will post new pictures once I have complete the Redshirt.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I forgot about the base. It is a tuff choice for ideas. Maybe in a pit. 

How about having snakes coming out of the ribs.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Maybe plaster him with some of those flying rubber barf Neural Parasites?


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

LOL, good idea! I needed something to replace the spider that goes on the wall in the forgotten prisoner kit.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Those sound like some cool ideas so far — but don't the flying fake vomit creatures attack only living hosts? And tribbles aren't scary or gross — they're cute!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I am trying to make a TOS era Forgotten Prisoner using stuff from original series. The Tribles will be the rats the vomit thing will replace the spider on the wall and I don't have anything to replace the snake. Hey, what could be scarier than being eaten alive by Tribles! This is just a fun project.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Looking good so far. Like the idea! Can't wait to see it when it's done!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

They could be old, dead rubber barfs stuck to the wall like bugs on the front of your car.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Steven Coffey said:


> . . .I don't have anything to replace the snake.


How about sculpting a Denebian Slime Devil?


> _Hey, what could be scarier than being eaten alive by Tribles!_


They could be vicious, carnivorous Mirror Universe tribbles . . .


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

scotpens said:


> How about sculpting a Denebian Slime Devil? .


Got a picture?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

All I could find was this line drawing from the old 1970s _Starfleet Medical Reference Manual_:

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=32601&stc=1[/IMG-LEFT]

Ugly li'l sucker, ain't it!

Looks like a cross between a duck, a crab, a potato, and Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I will give it a try.Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^I'll check a book I have that may have a color illustration of one. If it's there, I'll scan and post here this evening.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, the Redshirt is done except for his legs from the knee down. I posted a picture of what he looks like so far.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Lookin' good!

He needs an open, rusted up communicator in one hand and a phaser in the other.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks! If he had phaser he could have cut him self lose, I will try and make a communicator in his hand and I will put a broken phaser on the ground.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Well I pulled an all nighter and got it mostly done. http://s94.photobucket.com/albums/l118/S_Coffey/The_forgotten_red_shirt/


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Love the Gorn skull! Great touch!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks! I think Thomas gave me that idea.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

You sculpted that as well, right?


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Yes, it is all done by me.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Most excellent work! You've got a great eye for proportion and detail :thumbsup:


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I have the Redshirt himself painted and I just have to finish the base and a few other things and then I can paint the rest and be finished!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

looks great so far Steven . can't wait to see the finished paint job on him . 
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Good sculpting Steve ! 
I'll have to commission you when they decide to put up my statue. I'm sure you can capture my handsomely chiseled features!! ( the fundraising is going rather slowly, though )
Dabbler


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

For you I would give up my normal fee of Twinkies and beer.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Steven Coffey said:


> For you I would give up my normal fee of Twinkies and beer.


That combination just doesn't sound so good ? ! ? ! :freak: But hey, it's your stomach.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Actually I don't drink and Twinkies gag me!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Well I prefer milk with my Twinkies. And I LOVE BEER ! :thumbsup: But with pretzels or something solid & not sweet. But I have tried Hershey bars with it & that ain't bad !! :tongue:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

From Shane Johnson's _The Worlds of the Federation:_


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I think I saw something like that, back when I was drinking !


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Maybe it sees you when _it_ is drinking. 

Then again, where are its eyes?


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

I think I was married to that once!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks good. Nice to see an idea of mine come to frutation.

Looking at the figure gave me another idea about the concept of the story about why he's in the cell.

Remeber the original pilot episode "The Cage" which later became the first ever 2-part TOS episode, "The Menagerie"? 

Both of these episodes starred these advanced big brained, mind controlling aliens that collected animals from all over the universe and used their mind control powers to make the animals believe they were in a great garden, or wherever. 

When they captured Christopher Pike, they lead him through a series of emotional experiances based on his past, his dreams and his fantasies.

In "The Empath", those aliens were slightly different in that they were trying to determine if Gem was able to save her people based on the fact that she was able to care for others. In the meantime, these aliens tortured McCoy to the point of death as well as Spock and Kirk and placed the Federation Science team in two big glass tubes.

So getting back to "The Forgotten Red Shirt", perhaps he met some of these types of aliens and they chained not only him, but his Gorn friend to their dungeon and did some sick mind tricks on them to study their reactions. 

Adding Tribbles to the scene adds to the concept that these are the creatures in the "Zoo" of THE CAGE episode.

Another neat concept would be a dried up Horta.

According to the Star Trek Encyclopedia, the Gorns and the Federation came to an alliance of sorts after Kirk met them in the episode "Arena". (Like sometime after the closing credits rolled?)


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

There is another thing I would do with your model.

Paint the rocks behind him to reflect that purple, red, blue light pattern that they use to use on the show. A good place to look at TOS Star Trek rocks and how they react to stage lights is found in the Episode "What are Little Girls Made Of?" where Christine Chapel visits the planet where Dr. Roger Korby is stationed. His lab is located underground, so there is a lot of scenes filmed in caves.

Another thing that would be cool is to leave the crumpled up tinfoil in the little opening between the rocks. Crazyglue it in place to leave that Star Trek futuristic look.

Another thing, which is totally optional, is to change his uniform insignia from the Enterprise triangle to one from another starship.

I've seen in an old Fasa Star Trek - The Role Playing Game an insignia which looks like a half moon. There's also the long rectangle from the U.S.S. Exeter from "The Omega Glory" as well as the long knot from the U.S.S. Constellation from "The Doomsday Machine". Starfleet Command used a "Starburst" emblem as seen in "Court Martial". 

The fact is that there were 14 Constitution Starships, and in the TOS era, each one of them had a different ship insignia for their uniforms, probably in an attempt to show the viewer that this new guest star was not part of Enterprise, but another ship.

Also, it is of interest to note that evert time Kirk and Spock met another starship in space, the other starship had, or was going to, meet it's doom in one form or another. 

U.S.S. Intrepid was destroyed by a space amobea, The Constellation was severly crippled by the Doomsday Machine, The Exeter's crew contracted a spaceborn desease, the Potempkin, Hood, Excalibur and Lexington participated in the disaterous M-5 tests and the U.S.S. Defiant was lost by telephasing through a different universe. 

Basically, if you weren't on the Enterprise, you were a dead duck! Also, if you wore a red shirt on the Enterprise, you had a 50/50% chance of being killed yourself. 

I think out of all the TOS episodes combined, 15% of blue shirts get killed, 25% of yellow shirts go insane from command responsibilities, and the remaining 60% are Red Shirts who get killed. Luckilly, Scotty wore red and never got killed. He beat the statistic!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Maybe that's because most of the Redshirts who got killed were lower-ranked Ensigns and Lieutenants, while Scotty was a Lieutenant Commander. Or maybe the Scots have the luck o’ the Irish!


MadCap Romanian said:


> Another neat concept would be a dried up Horta.


How could you tell whether it was "dried up" or living? The damn thing's virtually made of _stone_!

BTW, the Horta always reminds me of the meatloaf my mother used to make.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

scotpens said:


> BTW, the Horta always reminds me of the meatloaf my mother used to make.


It always made me think of a combination of pizza and fruitcake. :drunk:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

A friend of mine came up with a very nice one by making a cast from a discarded lump of concrete. And just to push us a little farther off topic: a chocolate-flavored dessert served with a _raspberry _flavored beer (Lindeman's Framboise comes to mind) is a treat for the gods.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Did someone mention BEER ??


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

:thumbsup: *LOOKIN' GREAT!*


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

> Maybe that's because most of the Redshirts who got killed were lower-ranked Ensigns and Lieutenants,


Actually, the majority were security personnel. Red shirts were designated to engineering and security, much like the yellow shirts in TNG.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I believe we're both correct. I was referring to their rank, not their duty assignment.

You probably also know that the command shirts were actually green, but on color TV back in the '60s, they came out looking gold. In fact, the goldish or "taupe" color was later incorporated by fans into Trek canon.

Another alternate idea: the Forgotten Redshirt attacked and exsanguinated by Regulan Bloodworms!

Eeeewww!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I have been ill so I haven't done much more to the project. I was thinking of doing the Horta but it didn't seem right since the Horta was on a friendly planet. I am feeling better so i will do more this week. I may even finish it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

scotpens said:


> Another alternate idea: the Forgotten Redshirt attacked and exsanguinated by Regulan Bloodworms!


"Exsanguinated?" Is that one of them thar weirdo, gothic vampire terms used out west?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

NOPE ! That's someone just sobered up from a Spanish wine drunk !


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

the Dabbler said:


> NOPE ! That's someone just sobered up from a Spanish wine drunk !


Ohhhh!  :freak: Good one! :lol:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Hahahahaha I love this idea! J

ust think, about the time he's being chained to that wall Kirk and crew are sitting on the bridge of the Enterprise joking around about the day's events, Bones makes a crack at Spock, he raises his eyebrow and you have the lighthearted music then roll credits. 

There's a little known fact about reshirts, they were also used as target's on the phaser range. :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

> You probably also know that the command shirts were actually green, but on color TV back in the '60s, they came out looking gold. In fact, the goldish or "taupe" color was later incorporated by fans into Trek canon.


I don't think that's quite true because the newly released and cleaned up DVD's show the command shirts as being gold. 

However, Kirk did have a special uniform made up during the first season episode "The Enemy Within" that was green and clearly shows on film as being such. This uniform was designed because they needed a way in which the audience could tell the "Good Kirk" from The "Bad Kirk" because the real Kirk was split into two identities due to a transporter accident. 

After that episode, the green Captain's uniform stuck around and was redesigned for the second season with the removal of the rank insignia on the shoulders and the addition of yellow piping. There was even a Dress Uniform variation of the green uniform made for "Court Martial" and "Journey to Babel".

The reason why the uniforms are Red, Yellow and Blue is because the Federation uniforms were made up by Romanians. (You never see or hear about Romanians on the show, but their influence is there!)


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think the TV's were 100% to blame for colour changes either. If a paticular TV was wearing out and the colour tubes were degrading, then I could see where the change fit in. Also, there could have been variations between manufacturers that could have resulted in slight deviants to the true colour.

However, Star Trek was filmed on Technicolour movie film which was adapted to video for TV and there have been numerous photographic prints circulated from the series which were direct prints from the film used. 

I have heard and read that various private studios (such as KCPQ in Seattle) that bought Star Trek episodes from NBC in the 1970's literally took sissors to various parts of the episodes and cut out sections of the film in order to make room for TV commercials and other things. Some fans were privy to the studio's cutting room floor (possibly because they had a friend or relative who was a janitor to said studio) and were able to get pictures of various episodes that many people hadn't seen before simply because their community TV studio had removed them.

Some of these people with the cutting room rejects were taking film courses at local high schools and were able to make prints of this film material onto 8x10's which they brought to earily Star Trek conventions and either traded them or sold them. Since the prints were from original Technicolour film which was saved from the overuse of the demand from the local television studios, their colour remained true, showing Kirk in his green uniform, Checkov in gold, Scotty in red and Spock in blue.

In the old days, Technicolour was the best the world had to capturing true colour as the eye sees it. They even had a special group of scientists that were in charge of making sure that the studio's costume's colour choice was going to be especially vibrant on film. This crew would take 10 samples of fabric swatches, photograph them using Technicolour film, and then pick out which swatch reflected the colour to the brightest potential. 

After that process, the Technicolour studio would come back to the Film studio and present them with the fabric swatches and literally tell the studio that the costume had to be sewn together with that paticular fabric.

Good examples of how Technicolour was superior is in Gone With The Wind, The Crimson Pirate and The Master of Ballantre, to name a few. In the last two films, pay paticular attention to the British uniforms and how vibrant the red looks! 

The one drawback to Technicolour was in overuse. When the film is first shown, the colour is dead on perfect. By time it hits 1000 showings, the colour begins to wash out from the ammount of light it recieved as it was run through the projector. By time it hits one million showings, it is pretty much bleached out.

When Technicolour was used in earily video production, it went in an entirely new direction. This is where the controversy as to what colour the original Enterprise was came from.

As Techicolour was ran various times through the video signals, it's colour would degrade and eventually blacken out of existance. Hencefourth, the original Enterprise on film went from being light grey to light blue to light green to medium aqua to a darker green and eventually blacken out. 

Simularily, the crew's uniforms would change colour and read to our eye as being something different again. This might be why Kirk's green shirt could have in itself changed to reflect the yellow shirts of the rest of the crew. 

(I'd have to watch all my old Star Trek Video Tapes that I recorded from KCPQ, CBC, and KVOS in the 1980's to fully explain the degredation of the video signals and their effects on Technicolour. In those days you could tell which episodes were true to the original colours by how often they were shown on TV. For example, the Enterprise in "The Doomsday Machine" usually appeared as green and everyone's uniforms were washed out. In contrast, The Enterprise in "The Apple" was grey and the uniforms were vibrant. This was because "The Doomsday Machine" was shown more frequently than "The Apple" ever was because "The Doomsday Machine" had more action and a better story.)

Luckily for us, with the advent of the DVD and the hard work of computer wizards and film techs, we now can see exactly what the colours were when they were filmed. And with DVD, the signal doesn't degrade and the colour doesn't change like it did with Video and our VHS and Beta collections of yesteryear.

Also, the DVD's are directly from Paramont and they have all of the "Missing Footage" that was cut out by the local television studios back in them. Now fans can follow the stories as they were originally filmed.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I have heard and read that various private studios (such as KCPQ in Seattle) that bought Star Trek episodes from NBC in the 1970's literally took sissors to various parts of the episodes and cut out sections of the film in order to make room for TV commercials and other things.


In fact, when Star Trek went into syndication in the 1970s (which was done by Paramount, the owner of the show, not the NBC network), ALL the independent TV stations that showed it made cuts for more commercial time. Oh, the horror!


> _In the old days, Technicolour was the best the world had to capturing true colour as the eye sees it . . . When Technicolour was used in earily video production, it went in an entirely new direction. This is where the controversy as to what colour the original Enterprise was came from. . . As Techicolour was ran various times through the video signals, it's colour would degrade and eventually blacken out of existance. . . I'd have to watch all my old Star Trek Video Tapes that I recorded from KCPQ, CBC, and KVOS in the 1980's to fully explain the degredation of the video signals and their effects on Technicolour._


I'm a little unclear as to what you mean by "early video production" and "degradation of the video signals." Until the mid-1980s, most filmed TV shows were shot in 35mm, and editing and postproduction effects were done basically the same as with theatrical films. 16mm prints would then be made for broadcast. A film print running through a telecine projector is exposed to only a tiny amount of light compared to an arc-lamp theatrical projector (or halogen or whatever they use now). Anyway, the color in film prints does degrade over time, but that's mainly due to chemical instability of the dyes used.


> _In those days you could tell which episodes were true to the original colours by how often they were shown on TV. For example, the Enterprise in "The Doomsday Machine" usually appeared as green and everyone's uniforms were washed out. In contrast, The Enterprise in "The Apple" was grey and the uniforms were vibrant. This was because "The Doomsday Machine" was shown more frequently than "The Apple" ever was because "The Doomsday Machine" had more action and a better story.)_


I don't know if syndication works that way. As I understand it — and I could be wrong — a TV station buys the rights to show each episode of a series X number of times. I don't know how it was where you live, but in the 1970s, Los Angeles’ KCOP Channel 13 showed all 79 Trek episodes in rotation, and no episode more frequently than any other.

And what you said about the glory days of Technicolor (note the correct, American spelling — it's a trademark) is true — if you mean the old three-strip process which was in use from 1932 to 1954. It was made obsolete by the advent of Eastmancolor and other color film stocks which did away with the the special, bulky Technicolor camera that recorded red, blue and green separations on black-and-white film. You're right, though — the old Technicolor was gorgeous! It looked _better_ than real life.

BTW, has anyone counted whether Kirk's shirt got torn more often when it looked gold or when it looked green?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

MAN, you guys are REALLY trying to test my memory!  It's getting worse as time goes on, however.

The article about Technicolor degrading was in the Stephen Whitfield book "The Making of Star Trek". I may have forgotten most of it, but I do remeber the staff of Desilu studios talking about syndication and the degredation and colour changes of certain items of film, the most notable being that the Enterprise would change from grey to blue to green. So even in those days, these guys knew what was in store.

I also remeber that certain episodes were run more often than others and not nessicarily in rotation as scotpens describes, at least not on our TV. 

I was born in 1974 and lived in North Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada at the time. I'm what they refer to as second generation Star Trek...those born after the initial running, but old enough to understand it by time the movies gave Star Trek a rebirth and before Next Generation was even an idea. 

Growing up, we had broadcasts from the CBC, CTV, VU13, KCPQ, KCTS9 and a few others. Remeber that in those days we only had 13 channels, 6 of which were basically Canadian, one of them being CBC French. (Those days were great...less choice and more quality TV programs!)

Our TV was from the earily 1970's and had side controls for adjusting colour intensity and whatnot. When my sister bought her first video game console, an Oddessy II in about 1983, we use to crank the TV colour controls out of whack so we could change the video game character from yellow to bright red. My dad's face would turn red toowhen he came home from work and Benny Hill's face was a wierd green from our earilier experiments.

Anyway, Star Trek came to us on three stations : VU13 Tacoma Washington, which always seemed to play the same 25 episodes, KCPQ out of Seattle, which had terrible reception (Being the furthest away), lengthy commercials and played 17 of the same old 25 episodes that VU13 played and finally CBC which played virtually every episode without any of the editing cuts. 

I use to try and record every Star Trek episode that I could and with my parents owning two VCR's, one being a Toshiba Beta and the other a VHS, I would try and put the series in order. I had the toughest time getting all the episodes from the first season and third season, but mostly had many repeating episodes from the second. 

It wasn't until I discovered, accidently, that CBC was playing episodes in the earily morning and that their film stock wasn't being cut back for commercials and also had better colour than the Americian stations. It was through CBC that I was able to fill in the voids in my video collection and finish off the Star Trek TOS series.

So that's how I remeber these things, even if my termonology might not be correct, that's how they were for us in North Van.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Also, with the advent of DVD's, the true colour came back, I didn't have to spend numerous man-hours going from tape to tape and waiting for every Friday night and Saturday morning to find out I already had that paticular episode or that a station broke the continuity and started repeating the stuff from the previous season while I was trying to catch the remains of the season they were still playing the previous week. 

Also, there were no editing cuts of footage on the DVD's and there was no trace of poor reception from bad broadband towers located in Seattle, or further back east. 

So thankfully, the DVD has ended a lot of that earily recording mumbo-jumbo we all had to go through in the past and finally we can buy all episodes in their virgin states and build cool models like this idea I had for the Forgotten Red Shirt.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice segue to conclude on topic!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Well I have it all most complete. I just have to go to Hobby Lobby and get some little fuzz balls to be the tribles. I couldn't make the Denebian Slime Devil look right. So I just left it out. I thought of doing a Horta but it was on a friendly minning planet so it wouldn't be right.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pictures!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Time for a Spanish wine-drunk!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I added more pictures to the gallery. Well I still haven't gotten the Tribles and I still have to paint the Gorn arm bones and add them. http://s94.photobucket.com/albums/l118/S_Coffey/The_forgotten_red_shirt/


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice work Steve, thanks for sharing the "progress report". Not being a Trekkie, I'm curious who whapped the egg on the wall there above his shoulder ??
Dabbler

And hey MadCap, don't be stealing my routine !!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

You mean you're completely unfamiliar with the TOS episode "Operation — Annihilate!" (better known to fans as "Attack of the Extragalactic Flying Rubber Vomit")?

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.70disco.com/images/deneva1.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I think I'm gonna be sick !


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

That is too cool. The communicator in his hand puts it over the top. Excellent work on an 'original' idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks Thom!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice to see my idea come to light in such a great way! Good job. That's just how I invisioned it. Great touches with the Gorn skull and Space Parasite.

Now there's just one question....if he had a communicator in hand, why couldn't he have beamed up BEFORE this happened? 

Ever seen the bloopers to that episode where the Parasite hits Spock in the ass? True Story!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Now there's just one question....if he had a communicator in hand, why couldn't he have beamed up BEFORE this happened? 

Umm, he didn't know about 'the Energizer bunny' ??


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Bad cell phone network? Can you hear me now??????????? Who or whatever captured him just blocked out the signal. That is the extra bit of torture in his capture as long as he had the communicator he had hope!


----------

